# What is wrong with my farrier!?



## fromthismoment (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, I agree with you; he can leave. I don't like the rasp in the face that could easily create a head shy horse.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

was your horse hurt with the rasp 
I would not have that farrier there either


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What do you mean, smacking him in the face with a rasp?

Was he holding him down, unable to move and smacking him. Or was it more one whack on his face where he had a choice to quit his behavior, or what?

Personally I do not hit horses in the face. If a horse tries to bite me while I'm girth-ing they'll meet my elbow but I wouldn't turn around and smack the horse with an object.

Biting is a problem though. Has the owner done anything about it? Have you been Buck? A bite can be very damaging.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> What do you mean, smacking him in the face with a rasp?
> 
> Was he holding him down, unable to move and smacking him. Or was it more one whack on his face where he had a choice to quit his behavior, or what?
> 
> Personally I do not hit horses in the face. If a horse tries to bite me while I'm girth-ing they'll meet my elbow but I wouldn't turn around and smack the horse with an object.


He grabbed his halter and whacked him pretty hard. I don't think the horse was hurt, but he was sure got real ****y after that.


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

My current horse used to get whacked on the face with the rasp by the owner before the girl I brought him from. She (the lady I got him from) saw it happening and he wasnt playing up, just shifting his weight. Although he is ok to shoe now, he does tend to fidget a bit and doesnt like rasps around him - I dont blame him! He's not a fan of being touched on his head either but I dont know if he's always been like that or if it stems from being hit. I wouldnt tolerate him being hit on the head by anyone for whatever reason, I would use my elbow if need be like Sky said but thats it. Is the farrier someone you found or did he come with the horse? If you are stuck with him then make sure next time he understands that he needs to wait until the you and the horse are ready. Otherwise find someone else if you are able to.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

kiwi79 said:


> My current horse used to get whacked on the face with the rasp by the owner before the girl I brought him from. She (the lady I got him from) saw it happening and he wasnt playing up, just shifting his weight. Although he is ok to shoe now, he does tend to fidget a bit and doesnt like rasps around him - I dont blame him! He's not a fan of being touched on his head either but I dont know if he's always been like that or if it stems from being hit. I wouldnt tolerate him being hit on the head by anyone for whatever reason, I would use my elbow if need be like Sky said but thats it. Is the farrier someone you found or did he come with the horse? If you are stuck with him then make sure next time he understands that he needs to wait until the you and the horse are ready. Otherwise find someone else if you are able to.


In my lease I'm responsible for the horses care and this farrier was used prior to me leasing him. I hope this was the first time he's done this. I know it will be his last tho as long as I'm around :evil:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah that's just not the way to do it... how can a horse learn not to bite with that kind of lousy correction.

Now you get to find a new farrier, right?



redape49 said:


> He grabbed his halter and whacked him pretty hard. I don't think the horse was hurt, but he was sure got real ****y after that.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

I just might have smacked him in the face with the fly rasp and ask him how HE liked completely disrespectfult to start right away after you told him to wait


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

lol, it's poor timing, but not unwarranted. Horse should not nip people, and shouldn't need a bag of hay to keep occupied. No wonder the thing nips, it expects food... Personally I would've hit the horse on the nose with the rasp and then just kept shoeing...xD


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

A nip = a bite, same thing, just not minimized. 

Your farrier should not have to discipline the horse because he bites, because the horse should not be biting him in the first place. I don't imagine that you'd be in a terrible hurry to pay his loss of income if he was unable to work for a few days due to a bite injury. 

I highly doubt your farrier would care about possible head shy issues, I certainly wouldn't if someone elses horse was about to bite me. I'd whack the horse with my hand or whatever was in my hand at the time.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> Horse should not nip people, and shouldn't need a bag of hay to keep occupied.


I agree with this, to a point. Some horses need a distraction or they'll zone out and be dangerous. Sometimes munching on hay is a good distraction. But I would rather the horse learn to stand without pestering others via nipping or stomping or digging through things.

Still did not equal a smack to the face with a rasp.

Though I agree with you.. horse should never nip or bite people. That's dangerous.. again need to be on top of that as it can turn ugly.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

Um, whack with the rasp is a bit over the top, but if the horse bit me as I was leaning down I'd be inclined to whack it with whatever I had in my hand!

I feel it's my responsibility to have my horse trained to stand quietly for the farrier without nibbles. That would only encourage biting.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

That is disgusting, farrier hitting said horse with a rasp.. not to mention in the face! No need for it, NOT AT ALL!.. either smacking.. anything.. no way! fire his ****!/rant over.

Though, as said, horse shouldn't bite, this is an issue you'll have to over come with the horse and although distractions are good it'd be best to train this out of the horse.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

I usually like to provoke my horse as much as possible when I'm training them to be good with their feet. I'll bend over and bang on their hooves with the back of a hoof pick, I'll wiggle my butt at their face, work with a lariat on pressure and release of their feet, etc. I personally won't even let them sniff my pockets. They stand there, getting sacked out as if it was any other thing. Our farrier loves our yearlings more than some fully grown horses. It's like any other basic training, and my horse better be a saint with me because if the farrier's job is being impeded by an annoying horse (costing me money for less than quality work), I would want my horse to be the best that he can be so the farrier can get his work done properly in peace and not have to worry about training my horse for me.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Op-holding the halter and smacking-yes, out of line. A swipe at the horses' nose with the rasp-unheld-different, IMO, and I would probably do that myself.

Sounds to me like the horse needs a bit of work on manners.

I would strongly suggest you spend less time fussing with the hay net,or other treats) which the horse should not need to get a pedicure.....and more time actually holding the horse and correcting it yourself. Otherwise you may never have a farrier around for more than a few minutes.:wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I will tolerate a lot of things biting is not one of them.
The only time I beleive you should ever hit a horse is when they bite and with whatever I had in my hand,
I never allow my horses to be distracted while being trimmed and I always hold my horses. I want to be there in case anything such as this happens. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

redape49 said:


> He grabbed his halter and whacked him pretty hard. I don't think the horse was hurt, but he was sure got real ****y after that.


I'm sorry, but I can hardly imagine the horse was not hurt when whacked in full force by metal heavy rasp. Or was he doing it somewhat differently? 

If my horse tries to nip on me she get an elbow in mouth or nose or whatever is close. Nipping is NOT acceptable. If the guy indeed whacked the horse in face, it's unacceptable and I'd switch a farrier, BUT you have to teach your horse to behave too.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> lol, it's poor timing, but not unwarranted. Horse should not nip people, and shouldn't need a bag of hay to keep occupied. No wonder the thing nips, it expects food... Personally I would've hit the horse on the nose with the rasp and then just kept shoeing...xD


 agreed. I deal with my share of badly behaved horses bc owners do not correct them.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Not to say your farrier wasn't wrong if he hit him full on, but these folks work HARD for their money. They have no time to be teaching Rascal how to behave. That is my job, I'm his owner.

We went the "wait, wait, let me settle him down, get some treats, some hay, something to persuade him to be still" route. It stunk big time!! The second time he did Rascals feet I had DH hold him while I went for treats. HA!! never again. DH had the different attitude, "you will stand still, and you will like it." Rascal didn't even bat an eye while his feet were done. He fell asleep twice. 

I wouldn't tolerate abuse of my boy. I won't tolerate him biting, kicking, pushing, or misbehaving in general, especially not at farrier time. He doesn't have to show up, but he does. He doesn't need the hassle of a horse who won't stand still for ROUTINE care. If I lose my spot, there are 20 more waiting to fill it. He's a decent farrier. 

I used to be of the persuasion "YOU work for ME." After an adjustment, and losing a really good farrier, I now am of the persuasion, "WE work for what is best for Rascal." Since _*MY*_ attitude adjustment, hoof care is SO much simpler and less stressful.

This is my boy waiting for treats. He knows if he invades DH's space, his treats get fed to the dog, and he gets ignored.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Doing something like that is uncalled for nomatter what happened. There is no reason to hit a horse in the face and someone doing to my horse would get hit in the face.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

if you hit a horse in the face they may become head shy


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I would have probably taken offence to him hitting my horse in the face .... HOWEVER:

I have an understanding with my farriers. It goes like this: "I will hold and control the face end, but if my horse gives you any crap, you're the one underneath him, AND the one he's jacking with, so YOU feel free to correct him."

I've had more than one farrier whack my horse with a rasp either on the butt or the belly to get their attention. They typically don't have anymore problems with them after that.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

texasgal said:


> I would have probably taken offence to him hitting my horse in the face .... HOWEVER:
> 
> I have an understanding with my farriers. It goes like this: "I will hold and control the face end, but if my horse gives you any crap, you're the one underneath him, AND the one he's jacking with, so YOU feel free to correct him."
> 
> I've had more than one farrier whack my horse with a rasp either on the butt or the belly to get their attention. They typically don't have anymore problems with them after that.


I dont see as much of a problem with that but face is defferent.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> I dont see as much of a problem with that but face is defferent.


Which is why it falls to the horse owner to properly train, prepare and control their horse during such appointments.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

jeez thats so annoying! ive noticed that alot of farriers seem lose their temper. I would have been sooooo ****ed if he did that to my horse...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Have y'all ever trimmed and rasped a horse's hoof? I'm 19, and all I do is hold the hoof for my dad and my back is killing me halfway through the first hoof. Hitting him in the face with a rasp was a tad harsh, but I would have smacked that horse good on his nose if he nipped me. A farrier's job is difficult as it is, without having to deal with disrespectful horses.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Biting is the ONLY time I would ever strike a horse's face, and I do so then because the discipline makes more sense to the horse if it's related to the offense and the body part that gave offense. When a horse paws or kicks, I strike the leg that pawed or kicked, if they bite, they get swatted on the mouth. 

If the farrier actually struck your horse full on in the face with a rasp, either side, there would be blood or visible damage. I suspect the farrier's discipline was much closer to appropriate than has been described here. 



> went to get a hay net to keep him busy while he was having his feet done and to my horror he was smacking him with his rasping file ON HIS FACE. I told him to wait while I tied up a hay net as he proceeded to explain to me that the horse was nipping at him. Um, that's why I told him to WAIT. This horse is perfectly willing with the farrier when he has something to do...


There is so, so much wrong with this description. The farrier arrived prepared to shoe. Why weren't you prepared? Are you going to compensate him for waiting time? Nipping or biting is always a horrendous disobedience, it's not situational, it's never acceptable. And a horse should stand quietly for handling without bribery or "something to do." If the horse doesn't stand quietly for the farrier, he needs more training or a different handler, not "something to do"

Good luck in your search for a new farrier.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

> If the farrier actually struck your horse full on in the face with a rasp, either side, there would be blood or visible damage. I suspect the farrier's discipline was much closer to appropriate than has been described here.


Absolutely!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Which is why it falls to the horse owner to properly train, prepare and control their horse during such appointments.


I agree. The first think i do after halter breaking my foals is teach them to pick up feed and do farrier work.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Rasp to face is not okay. Find a new farrier.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am currently working on correcting his behavior, but the point was I told him to wait, so for him not following directions that was his mistake. If your going to go under a 1000+ lb animal when I specifically told him to wait for that reason, that's HIS FAULT not mine nor the horses. There is no visible wound, but his face is tender and when I put a halter on him he is tilting his head to the right like he is trying to get the pressure of the halter off of that area. I wanted to start him on a hackamore, but that's going to have to be put on hold now. I agree with the elbow in the face etc when biting/nipping, but hitting your horse with objects like that isn't cool. It would be a tad different if I had not given him specific directions to wait and told him why he needs to wait. I would have had him all tied up and ready, but he showed up a little earlier than expected so I wasn't all prepared.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So you were going to PAY him for the extra time he had to wait? Was he early? If he was early, I can understand. If he was on time-sorry, you should have been ready. to ask him to wait is rude, IMO. Time is $$. Perhaps you could have ASKED him to wait, and waited to get a response? It does sound like he may have hit the horse a bit hard, but your anger is misdirected, IMO. The issue is just as much YOU as it is him. The horse needs training, and you should have been prepared if you even thought there would be an issue. Period. Quit whining and good luck getting a new farrier. Hopefully you can muster more of a "lets work together" attitude, instead of the "you work for me and will do what I say" attitude. It will get you a lot farther. Yes, you pay him, but he does NOT have to be there, and has been stated, it is not an easy job.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> I'll bend over and bang on their hooves with the back of a hoof pick, I'll wiggle my butt at their face,


:rofl:


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

redape49 said:


> I am currently working on correcting his behavior, but the point was I told him to wait, so for him not following directions that was his mistake. If your going to go under a 1000+ lb animal when I specifically told him to wait for that reason, that's HIS FAULT not mine nor the horses. There is no visible wound, but his face is tender and when I put a halter on him he is tilting his head to the right like he is trying to get the pressure of the halter off of that area. I wanted to start him on a hackamore, but that's going to have to be put on hold now. I agree with the elbow in the face etc when biting/nipping, but hitting your horse with objects like that isn't cool. It would be a tad different if I had not given him specific directions to wait and told him why he needs to wait. I would have had him all tied up and ready, but he showed up a little earlier than expected so I wasn't all prepared.


I think you might be misunderstanding. Your $30 an hour isn't much, especially when that has to pay for his off work injury time. 

How do you have any idea what his schedule is for the day? Let's say I am super nice and you are in the right - you want to ride, you can see where he arrives from where you are riding, you can be back there in a few minutes - well then you should have set up the hay net on your time not his. 

It's your issue that your horse bites, and I suspect we will see more posts from you about finding a farrier when the next one has a reaction WITH YOU before leaving. Will you pay his two weeks earnings when he can't work because your horse needed a hay net? 
Purlease!!!!! Train your horse and stop blaming everyone else. Will it next be a child who should not have walked up to your horse because your horse needed x y z before having any manners?


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

If you would like your horse to have a bag of hay to munch on, then that's your choice. However, you should have already had it in place. I try to respect my farrier by being on time and having my horses ready. You would do well to remember that good farriers are hard to find.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have been to a couple of clinics in my time and when a horse bites it is being aggressive. Several clinicians have stated that it is ok to strike a horse when he bites. It must be done immediately and for a very few seconds.
If your horse has no visible injury the guy did not strike him with full force.
I'm not saying it might not have looked like he did. Instintively I think most of us would have reacted the same way. Shalom


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

How do you discipline him when he tries to bite the farrier? I am sure this isn't the first time it happened.....


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> So you were going to PAY him for the extra time he had to wait? Was he early? If he was early, I can understand. If he was on time-sorry, you should have been ready. to ask him to wait is rude, IMO. Time is $$. Perhaps you could have ASKED him to wait, and waited to get a response? It does sound like he may have hit the horse a bit hard, but your anger is misdirected, IMO. The issue is just as much YOU as it is him. The horse needs training, and you should have been prepared if you even thought there would be an issue. Period. Quit whining and good luck getting a new farrier. Hopefully you can muster more of a "lets work together" attitude, instead of the "you work for me and will do what I say" attitude. It will get you a lot farther. Yes, you pay him, but he does NOT have to be there, and has been stated, it is not an easy job.


I said in my last post he was early that's why I didn't have everything ready. frankly I don't like your attitude. I'm not whining I was in shock and needed to rant, so if you don't like what I have to say keep your nasty thoughts to yourself and read the whole post before you open your mouth as I clearly stated that HE WAS EARLY.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

AlexS said:


> I think you might be misunderstanding. Your $30 an hour isn't much, especially when that has to pay for his off work injury time.
> 
> How do you have any idea what his schedule is for the day? Let's say I am super nice and you are in the right - you want to ride, you can see where he arrives from where you are riding, you can be back there in a few minutes - well then you should have set up the hay net on your time not his.
> 
> ...


I am in the process of training him. thank you though. I don't give a **** what his schedule was, he came 30 minutes earlier that he was supposed to.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

sandy2u1 said:


> If you would like your horse to have a bag of hay to munch on, then that's your choice. However, you should have already had it in place. I try to respect my farrier by being on time and having my horses ready. You would do well to remember that good farriers are hard to find.


As in my last post I clearly stated that he showed up early. about 30 m inutes early.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> How do you discipline him when he tries to bite the farrier? I am sure this isn't the first time it happened.....


Since I have been leasing him this is the first time it's happened because the farrier started before I got the hay net.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I totally disagree that a hit in the face will make a horse head shy if it is timed correctly for something like biting.

Why should your farrier hang around whilst you get a hay net? Time is money. You should 
A) Train your horse not to bite.
B) Be ready and waiting for your farrier, not him have to wait for you
C) Stop being so soft with your ill mannered pampered horse that obviously has few manners. 

I trust my farrier implicitly - if he whacks one of my horses then I know it is for a reason. Correction should be done instantly and by anyone who is handling the horse - *not just the owner.*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

redape49 said:


> I said in my last post he was early that's why I didn't have everything ready. frankly I don't like your attitude. I'm not whining I was in shock and needed to rant, so if you don't like what I have to say keep your nasty thoughts to yourself and read the whole post before you open your mouth as I clearly stated that HE WAS EARLY.


I am not too crazy about your attitude either, but this IS a forum, and we ARE allowed to disagree. Yes, you are allowed to rant, but, when you rant here, you may just find that not everyone thinks that you are in the right. OK-so I missed that he was 30 minutes early. Did you ASK him to wait? or was your attitude similar that the one we are seeing and TELL him? How you say it is everything. Bottom line is.... and I don't seem to be the only one who thinks this........you need to discipline your horse. PERIOD. Horses should not need a hay net to get their feet done. I have never even heard of such a thing. HOLD YOUR HORSE and this won't happen.

I agree totally with Alex-I have the feeling we will see more "rants" as you go through every farrier in the yellow pages. Unless you start taking responsibility for your horses bad behavior.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> you need to discipline your horse. PERIOD. Horses should not need a hay net to get their feet done. I have never even heard of such a thing. HOLD YOUR HORSE and this won't happen


 Seriously, watch some of the youtube training videos. I almost fell out watching one, "Make sure you have a good supply of treats on hand to keep your horse busy while the farrier is working." "I always have a haynet full of quality hay while my horses feet are done." (This made me wonder though, owner or horse gettin the hay LOL)

What happened to teaching them to just stand still? *shrugs* Rascal stands still and he is a hyper, flighty, buttface most of the time. He thinks everything is going to attack him.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

redape49 said:


> Since I have been leasing him this is the first time it's happened because the farrier started before I got the hay net.


Ahhh. gotcha. I made an assumption. I apologize.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

I'll be honest i dont disagree with the farrier. If there was no cut or blood i dont think he was out of line. he had one leg in a hand the other was holding a rasp. A horse bite is INCREDIBLY painfull. My farrier has never had to tell me to move a head. I dont allow my horses heads to get close enough to him to nip or bite. I PROTECT MY FARRIER from bites. He has enough to deal with while holding a 1000 lb animal. My farrier is INCREDIBLY important to me. He is always on time... and always shows up for appointments and does great work. I DO NOT WANT TO LOSE HIM!


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I agree with a quick smack to the nose for biting, but not so much smacking it with the rasp in hand. Perhaps try a shorter tie and practice ground work as you embark on the quest for a new farrier.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Frankly, folks, if the farrier was that early (30 mins), he should of wait for her to prepare the hay net, put a halter, or do whatever else if she asked him to. Or at least give her a call ahead of time saying he's coming and if she could be ready by then. I don't use hay nets, but I prefer to pick my mares hoof just before my farrier pulls in (if I do it too early they'll manage to step on poop or in mud again). If he's earlier and they are dirty, my guy doesn't mind to wait 5 mins till I clean their legs and feet.


----------



## Jetson (Apr 12, 2012)

Im new here but Im in total agreement with Redape. The farrier should not have done such a thing. I shod horses for 5 years and have been barefoot trimming for 7 years. I also have apprenticed with a farrier and have seen many horses get hit by farriers. Besides the fact that redape asked the farrier to wait, no one knows what happened. So how can anyone say "you should train your horse?". Did the horse just reach down and chomp the farrier, or was the horse sniffing, wiggling his nose and then decided to take a taste? I find that to happen often if Im working on a horse not being held by the owner. First the horse starts to sniff and I normally just use my elbows to push them away before the horse wants to taste me or pick me up by the back of my chaps. And as for a hay bag, I am more than happy to have the owner give the horse a hay bag. When Im there for feet, its not training time to "make them stand still". If a hay bag makes my job easier then Im all for it. As long as whatever we are doing is keeping us safe and I can go on to my next client without pain, then why not? The people who call me are usually people who's horse has had some behavior issues with the farrier and the farrier hit them with tools or punched them repeatedly. Of course its important to me that the horses are ready and I appreciate it when Im told ahead of time if a horse is a behavior problem, although I usually find that out pretty darn quick. I also do not believe in farriers losing thier temper. If they feel they will, walk out of the barn and take a breather. If I hit a horse its with my hand and I normally discuss it with the owner prior and let them know the horse is behaving badly and I may smack them. I correct quickly, the horse knows they are not being beat, they dont panic and no one gets hurt. As some one mentioned, we are all entitled to our opinions and we have plenty of them. Redape, Im with you, if I saw a farrier hit my horse in the face with a rasp, I think I would hit them back!!!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> I totally disagree that a hit in the face will make a horse head shy if it is timed correctly for something like biting.
> 
> Why should your farrier hang around whilst you get a hay net? Time is money. You should
> A) Train your horse not to bite.
> ...


Do you people not read all my posts. HE SHOWED UP 30 MIN EARLY.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> I am not too crazy about your attitude either, but this IS a forum, and we ARE allowed to disagree. Yes, you are allowed to rant, but, when you rant here, you may just find that not everyone thinks that you are in the right. OK-so I missed that he was 30 minutes early. Did you ASK him to wait? or was your attitude similar that the one we are seeing and TELL him? How you say it is everything. Bottom line is.... and I don't seem to be the only one who thinks this........you need to discipline your horse. PERIOD. Horses should not need a hay net to get their feet done. I have never even heard of such a thing. HOLD YOUR HORSE and this won't happen.
> 
> I agree totally with Alex-I have the feeling we will see more "rants" as you go through every farrier in the yellow pages. Unless you start taking responsibility for your horses bad behavior.


Yes I kindly told him to wait and no I gave him no attitude because he didn't give me one. I am in the process of training him so I don't see what everyone is ate up about... either way if I would have told him to wait because I need to hold my horse or wait to get a hay net the SAME thing would have happened because he ignored my warnings.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jetson said:


> Im new here but Im in total agreement with Redape. The farrier should not have done such a thing. I shod horses for 5 years and have been barefoot trimming for 7 years. I also have apprenticed with a farrier and have seen many horses get hit by farriers. Besides the fact that redape asked the farrier to wait, no one knows what happened. So how can anyone say "you should train your horse?". Did the horse just reach down and chomp the farrier, or was the horse sniffing, wiggling his nose and then decided to take a taste? I find that to happen often if Im working on a horse not being held by the owner. First the horse starts to sniff and I normally just use my elbows to push them away before the horse wants to taste me or pick me up by the back of my chaps. And as for a hay bag, I am more than happy to have the owner give the horse a hay bag. When Im there for feet, its not training time to "make them stand still". If a hay bag makes my job easier then Im all for it. As long as whatever we are doing is keeping us safe and I can go on to my next client without pain, then why not? The people who call me are usually people who's horse has had some behavior issues with the farrier and the farrier hit them with tools or punched them repeatedly. Of course its important to me that the horses are ready and I appreciate it when Im told ahead of time if a horse is a behavior problem, although I usually find that out pretty darn quick. I also do not believe in farriers losing thier temper. If they feel they will, walk out of the barn and take a breather. If I hit a horse its with my hand and I normally discuss it with the owner prior and let them know the horse is behaving badly and I may smack them. I correct quickly, the horse knows they are not being beat, they dont panic and no one gets hurt. As some one mentioned, we are all entitled to our opinions and we have plenty of them. Redape, Im with you, if I saw a farrier hit my horse in the face with a rasp, I think I would hit them back!!!


Thank you for your post. I'm just glad someone wasn't so quick to judge. I thank you for that.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

why does a horse need hay? when getting his feet done? you are teaching him that when hes bad he gets FOOD! hes got you trained to feed him when he acts up. my farrier does well with horses like that and got my horses to stand (for the most part) still for him and get their feet done, with no feed. if my horses nip at my hands they get flicked, if they bite at me they end up hitting my elbow before getting to me.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Did he give a reason for being 30 minutes early? Most farriers don't just come unannounced unless something came up.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

palominolover said:


> Did he give a reason for being 30 minutes early? Most farriers don't just come unannounced unless something came up.


He finished at his last appt early and decided to come to my appt early instead of stopping at home and never contacted me about it.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

HarleyWood said:


> why does a horse need hay? when getting his feet done? you are teaching him that when hes bad he gets FOOD! hes got you trained to feed him when he acts up. my farrier does well with horses like that and got my horses to stand (for the most part) still for him and get their feet done, with no feed. if my horses nip at my hands they get flicked, if they bite at me they end up hitting my elbow before getting to me.


My horse needs hay right now because it keeps him OCCUPIED.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess there is no point in talking about this anymore, as it seems that you won't hear the things (or respond) to the things you don't want to hear. 

All you are saying is that he was early. That's fine, got that loud and clear - I don't care if he wasn't scheduled to be there, just showed up, was someones child - whatever. Your horse offered to nip = bite someone. 
In human terms if someone offers violence against me, I can use deadly voice against them. Your farrier had every right to hit your horse. My horse would be whopped into next week for trying to do that, and guess what - he doesn't. 

It's a shame that your aggressive horse is the victim here in your mind. Good luck with your next farrier, and the one after him, and the one after him.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Redape you can eliminate the problem by holding your horse while he is being trimmed.
Before I would fire the farrier I would talk to him and ask that he not discipline your horse with a hoof rasp and find another way to do so if your horse bites him again. I would keep him just becuase he showed up early.
I never leave my horses unsupervised with any of the professionals that I use to help maintain them. Vet ,farrier, anyone becuase if the horse is out of line I do the discipline, My way. Shalom


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think the discussion has been going in circles for quite a while. Everyone gave the opinion, and it's up to OP to listen or not to listen, and make a decision. With that being said I'm closing the thread...


----------

